# SSRI sertraline double dose accidentally taken 2 days post ET



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi there I am exremely worried I have ruined my chance of conception as today I accidently took a second tablet of 50mg sertraline instead of the antibiotic Doxycyclizine.Ive been on Sertraline for about 18 months and drs are all aware but I usually take 1 in morning,at lunchtime I mixed it up and ended up taking it again. I had 2 embryos implanted 2 days ago they were day 2 transfers one 2 cell and one 4 cell.Ive contacted the GP who said drink 2 glasses of water an hour and that the embryos should be fine but Im still really worried.please could you advise Thanks Marie


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

So did you take 100mg? 
That is still within the normal dose range.

There is nothing you can do about the increased dose now, so you must stop worrying. I really doubt it will make a difference.


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for your reply hopeful Hazel yes it was 100mg I took cant believe I was so stupid,but I seem a bit forgetful at mo, wondered if its the progesterone supps or maybe its just me  Thanks againx


----------

